# Hi Everybody Virgin Reptile Keeper Here The WIFE finally Said YES



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Hi my name is Pat first time Reptile Keeper i dont have any reptiles YET i am looking at getting a Pygmy Bearded Dragon just would like to know any good books, guides to look at have wanted one for a long time the Wife finally said YES so i am over the moon looking at everything i can find on the net but would be great if you guys and girls on here could give me some Tips about setting up etc thank you


----------



## Wrightpython (May 9, 2012)

Get rid of wife is my tip
then get elapids best pets ever


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Starting off with the pygmy dragon then see where it goes from there the Wife will also stay for now LOL


----------



## TRIGGZIE (May 9, 2012)

If you want a book then id say keeping and breeding australian lizards by mike swan around 40 -50 dollars would be a good start check out seekbooks.com.au gets to you in two days. but you really can get most of your info here on the net....


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

Don't feel bad, I'm sure there are plenty of reptile keepers that are virgins. Probably more than there are in other hobbies. Glad to hear the wife finally said yes to you though. Try not to be too nervous and you'll be fine


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2012)

TattooPat said:


> Hi my name is Pat first time Reptile Keeper i dont have any reptiles YET i am looking at getting a Pygmy Bearded Dragon just would like to know any good books, guides to look at have wanted one for a long time the Wife finally said YES so i am over the moon looking at everything i can find on the net but would be great if you guys and girls on here could give me some Tips about setting up etc thank you



Some imfo here http://www.dolittlefarm.com.au/docs/pygmydragon.pdf


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm sure there are plenty of reptile keepers that are virgins. Probably more than there are in other hobbies. Glad to hear the wife finally said yes to you though. Try not to be too nervous and you'll be fine


I have been waiting for this day for a at least 6 years i love reptiles and not nervous with handling have handled snakes and blue tounges etc



zulu said:


> Some imfo here http://www.dolittlefarm.com.au/docs/pygmydragon.pdf



Read it thank you for info


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

TattooPat said:


> I have been waiting for this day for a at least 6 years i love reptiles and not nervous with handling have handled snakes and blue tounges etc



I bet you've handled a snake if you've been married 6 years and she's only just said yes


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> I bet you've handled a snake if you've been married 6 years and she's only just said yes


Lmao


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

Good work convincing her about the reptiles too  My wifes given up these days. She just sometimes says, "Is that one new?" Me "yep!". Rolls eyes....


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 9, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Get rid of wife is my tip



don't let the wife see that post haha



Skeptic said:


> I bet you've handled a snake if you've been married 6 years and she's only just said yes



haha thats gold skeptic


----------



## beama (May 9, 2012)

we have 6 pigmys your wife will love them they are great little guys and gals. fun to watch and to get out. any questions i can answer for you let me know


----------



## spinner_collis (May 9, 2012)

My mum just got her pygmy at the sofar expo, the thing has grown like a trooper and is really fun to watch chasing crickets. Have been trying to convince the wife to let me get one for my daughter but shes not that keen as we have three carpets already and she thinks we dont have anymore room. I always say we can always create some by getting rid of you stuff. Doesnt go down well though!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 9, 2012)

Well Pat welcome to reptiles, you might have been better off staying with the wife.
as you can see there is a lot of info & a lot of BS out there. Sometimes i think the bs just gets some of those people jacked off.

Mate you are allways welcome & ask away as no question is a silly one.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Ambush (May 9, 2012)

Welcome Pat. You will be addicted Like I am now. I said one snake *cough* 4 and counting and 1 Bearded Dragon.


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Well Pat welcome to reptiles, you might have been better off staying with the wife.
> as you can see there is a lot of info & a lot of BS out there. Sometimes i think the bs just gets some of those people jacked off.
> 
> Mate you are allways welcome & ask away as no question is a silly one.
> ...



Come on... Gotta have a sense of humor


----------



## Jason.s (May 9, 2012)

Try keeping bearded dragons by Darren Green I found it to be good and it's cheep and most big pet stores have it.
cheers jason.


----------



## in2reptiles (May 9, 2012)

Yeah my wife said NO to a pygmy beardie, but I bought 2 of them anyway. Now there part of the family. The kids take it to school and the little one takes it to day care. There awesome...Good luck and there pretty easy to keep


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Would anyone know or recomend a great reptile pet shop some where with loads of reptile enclosures and products in Gold Coast Area

Are Pygmy Beardies easy to get


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

Don't know about shops but Reptile One make good enclosures. Pygmy Beardies should be easy to get. They breed like rabbits  I've got 22 hatchlings at home at the moment.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 9, 2012)

Tatpat.... how do you know your reptiles are virgins? They might have 'done it' while you werent looking:shock: :lol: hehehehehahahahahahah

Welcome to the funny farm


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Just want to thank you all for your help now the question start I understand the care and diet of the pygmy Beardies but when it comes to UV, UVB lights heat lights red, white, blue heat mats I get so confused HELP



CaptainRatbag said:


> Tatpat.... how do you know your reptiles are virgins? They might have 'done it' while you werent looking:shock: :lol: hehehehehahahahahahah
> 
> Welcome to the funny farm


I am the virgin lol


----------



## moosenoose (May 9, 2012)

Just buy a normal bearded and tell her it's a Pygmy  I told my wife my red bellied black was a legless lizard


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Just buy a normal bearded and tell her it's a Pygmy  I told my wife my red bellied black was a legless lizard


The Pygmy Bearded Dragon is 110% my choice


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 9, 2012)

Don't know much about pygmy dragons, but I can say with confidence that you may very well have the best... APS... avatar... ever! Welcome!


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

You HAVE to have a UVB 10 Fluoro light for your dragons. Without it they may develop Metabolic Bone Disease. You'll also need a basking light for warmth. The wattage depends on the distance from the basking point in the enclosure and the lamp. I use a moon or blue light as the heat source as I have it run on a thermostat that has a timer which drops the temp at night and during the day the fluoro is on so need for more light. This saves on having two lamps. Heat mats aren't necessary for dragons IMO.


----------



## Jason.s (May 9, 2012)

I dont use a heat mat for mine they get there heat from the lights.
there is a reptile show coming soon to the gold coast it's in the scales and tails mag.
28th 29th of july at the parkland showgrounds
you should get some good info there.
cheers Jason.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 9, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> You HAVE to have a UVB 10 Fluoro light for your dragons. Without it they may develop Metabolic Bone Disease. You'll also need a basking light for warmth. The wattage depends on the distance from the basking point in the enclosure and the lamp. I use a moon or blue light as the heat source as I have it run on a thermostat that has a timer which drops the temp at night and during the day the fluoro is on so need for more light. This saves on having two lamps. Heat mats aren't necessary for dragons IMO.



because they're pygmies don't you need a pygmy flouro haha


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> I dont use a heat mat for mine they get there heat from the lights.
> there is a reptile show coming soon to the gold coast it's in the scales and tails mag.
> 28th 29th of july at the parkland showgrounds
> you should get some good info there.
> cheers Jason.


I am getting ready for the Gold Coast Reptile Expo


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> because they're pygmies don't you need a pygmy flouro haha



LOL. Would be cool too if you put a skull cave in their enclosure and a little figurine of The Phantom.


----------



## Jason.s (May 9, 2012)

I dust my crickets in calsium twice a week I was told it helps there bones develop when there yong, not so 
much when there older.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 9, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> LOL. Would be cool too if you put a skull cave in their enclosure and a little figurine of The Phantom.



how did you know I am into the Phantom?


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2012)

dont rely on just a uv bulb,dietry supplementation is of way higher importance in preventing metabolic bone disease,uv lights may be of benefit,but they arent miracle lights

a good book for info on beardys is THE BEARDED DRAGON MANUAL has sections on pygmy beardeds to and also frillies,definatly worth the purchase price,and for the info is quite cheap

also if wife says no to a bearded dragon,then u buy 4 or 5,when they roll eyes u say well u said no to just getting 1


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 9, 2012)

I have this stuff so I could do it



Jason.s said:


> I dust my crickets in calsium twice a week I was told it helps there bones develop when there yong, not so
> much when there older.



don't stop giving them calcium


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> how did you know I am into the Phantom?



Isn't everybody? Greatest comic ever. When my wife and I moved out of our first apartment ten years ago she made me throw out my collection of phantom comics. They weren't in the best nic but but it was a pile 5 ft high. I really regret it now

Didnt think anyone would get the pygmy connection


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2012)

normally virgins have a 5 foot high pile of different magazines,which may or may not have comic sections,lol


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

richardsc said:


> normally virgins have a 5 foot high pile of different magazines,which may or may not have comic sections,lol



Haha! Lets just say I had two 5 ft high piles of magazines  After all, It was in the time before fast internet. I've been married for 10 years now and have 2 kids, I've gone back to being a virgin


----------



## richardsc (May 9, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

Ok next question Wood or glass enclosure


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 9, 2012)

richardsc said:


> normally virgins have a 5 foot high pile of different magazines,which may or may not have comic sections,lol



Thats right.... usually a centerfold :lol:

What do you mean only 5' high? :shock: hehehehe


----------



## TattooPat (May 9, 2012)

How did we go from Beardies to xxx mag collections


----------



## Skeptic (May 10, 2012)

TattooPat said:


> Ok next question Wood or glass enclosure



Either or... Wood will hold it's temp better and save you a little bit on power. I've got mine in glass and they're fine. I wouldn't use a fish tank though. It's easier having something that opens at the front.



TattooPat said:


> How did we go from Beardies to xxx mag collections




Too easily


----------



## TattooPat (May 10, 2012)

Allso have been looking at heated fans I think that's what there called :| http://www.reptileone.com.au/instructions/Heat Fan Light/R1_fanheatlight_public.pdf


----------



## Skeptic (May 10, 2012)

TattooPat said:


> Allso have been looking at heated fans I think that's what there called :| http://www.reptileone.com.au/instructions/Heat Fan Light/R1_fanheatlight_public.pdf



Way too noisy  Sounds like an rc helicopter in the room. I bought one and used it for about a week


----------



## Jason.s (May 10, 2012)

For my last thread i didn't meen to stop giving them calsium when they get older I still give mine some once a week
and vitamin spray on there food and I give them a lot more vegtables, and you can sit a rock under you heat light
they heat up and stay warm, and I think glass is beter for lizards but thats personal prefrence.
cheers jason.


----------



## TattooPat (May 10, 2012)

Please don't laugh I think I have this right if I get a infa-red heat lamp down one end of the enclosure does this double as a basking lamp or do I need another lamp and a UVB/UV light tube the length of the enclosure to go on the back of the enclosure is that light and heat sorted


----------



## Skeptic (May 10, 2012)

TattooPat said:


> Please don't laugh I think I have this right if I get a infa-red heat lamp down one end of the enclosure does this double as a basking lamp or do I need another lamp and a UVB/UV light tube the length of the enclosure to go on the back of the enclosure is that light and heat sorted



You need one lamp to give heat and a fluoro uvb tube. It's personal choice between infra red, dark blue/purple or a ceramic heat bulb for heat. I would personally go for either the dark blue/purple or the ceramic because the red looks crap through the day. Just opinion. Thats all. It's also handy to get a decent thermostat which can drop the temps at night on a timer.


----------



## TattooPat (May 10, 2012)

Ok so you only need 1 heat lamp and 1 UVB tube what are temps for Day/Night


----------



## richardsc (May 10, 2012)

your on the gold coast,id say u could just have a timer to cut all heating off at night,room temps at night up there are quite mild

a uv tube and a nice bright light bulb for basking spot,i just use light bulbs u get at bunnings,reptile shop ones are ripped off,and are basicly exactly the same,so you spend so much more per light just for a box with a reptile on it

aim to make a basking area of around 40 degrees,but only that warm at the basking area,u can have a branch or rock pile elevated to create the basking area,then when they move away the temp drops

you want to create a temperature gradient,maybe around 24 at the cool end high 20,s to 30 odd up the warm end with a basking area around 40,that way the lizard/s can move where they want and thermoregulate,if they want to warm up they bask,if they want to cool down theres that option to


----------



## moosenoose (May 10, 2012)

TattooPat said:


> The Pygmy Bearded Dragon is 110% my choice



So was the red belly :lol:


----------



## beama (May 10, 2012)

there are lots of pics around to get some ideas for tanks, here are a couple of mine i use UVB 10 globe and red heat light, all on B1 thermostats, with heat gradients of 39-24

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3301957740538.149465.1015796469&type=3


----------



## TattooPat (May 10, 2012)

beama said:


> there are lots of pics around to get some ideas for tanks, here are a couple of mine i use UVB 10 globe and red heat light, all on B1 thermostats, with heat gradients of 39-24
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3301957740538.149465.1015796469&type=3



Thank you so much 

It's time to head to the pet store just to have a look at enclosures and products i am sure when i get back i we be even more confused lol IS IT WORTH WAITING FOR GOLD COAST REPTILE EXPO to buy products etc or prices are the same as normal


----------



## Jason.s (May 10, 2012)

You might get some bargins there.


----------



## TattooPat (May 10, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> You might get some bargins there.


eBay lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 10, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Isn't everybody? Greatest comic ever. When my wife and I moved out of our first apartment ten years ago she made me throw out my collection of phantom comics. They weren't in the best nic but but it was a pile 5 ft high. I really regret it now
> 
> Didnt think anyone would get the pygmy connection



I actually am a phantom tragic,I have over 2000 phantom items and my truck's signage is Phantom Transport



Skeptic said:


> LOL. Would be cool too if you put a skull cave in their enclosure and a little figurine of The Phantom.



I have these items but not in the tank



TattooPat said:


> Allso have been looking at heated fans I think that's what there called :| http://www.reptileone.com.au/instructions/Heat Fan Light/R1_fanheatlight_public.pdf



I have heard these EXPLODE


----------



## Ambush (May 10, 2012)

Heated fans dry the air out. A Lot.


----------



## TattooPat (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone been to pet center Burliegh on the gold coast is it any good

Visted pet barn nerang WOW best pet store for reptiles they have everything you could ever want

Bump bump


----------

